# Problem with dhcpd after upgrade

## donnu

After upgrading to the latest version of Gentoo dhcpd doesnt work!

If try to start it I get the following message:

/usr/sbin/dhcpd: 1: command not found

If I do "emerge net-misc/dhcp" it works until the next time i reboot the machine then I get the same fault again.

Is there anything I've missed?

Thanks

----------

## lx

Mine uses /sbin/dhcpcd check if the files there. It's started from the file /etc/init.d/net.eth0 so maybe it has changed and you aren't using the new file while the file is moved to /sbin/dhcpcd instead of /usr/sbin.

Cya lX

----------

## craftyc

Yes. You should edit the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 file and replace anything with /usr/sbin/dhcpd with /sbin/dhcpcd.

Hope this helps.

----------

## donnu

Its probably just me not understanding but....

Its not the dhcpcd client I have problem with its the dhcp server (dhcpd).

The file /usr/sbin/dhcpd is not missing.

----------

## lx

 *donnu wrote:*   

> Its probably just me not understanding but....
> 
> Its not the dhcpcd client I have problem with its the dhcp server (dhcpd).
> 
> The file /usr/sbin/dhcpd is not missing.

 

Oops your right, me and my big mouth, need to read the post first, Just strange that after emerge it works while in the bootscript it suddenly doesn't. Have you tried to use "/usr/sbin/dpcpd eth0" manually? after booting...maybe you get some other error messages....

----------

## donnu

Yes, I've tried to use "/usr/sbin/ dpcpd eth0" manually but with the same result....

/usr/sbin/dhcpd: 1: command not found

Fortunally I don't need to reboot that often but it's rather annoying anyway...

----------

## lx

Maybe you can find something in the ebuild file /usr/portage/..../dhcp/dhcp-*.ebuild. this may point you in the direction of the solve. I looked at it and it's got a big install section, pffffff, you should be able to find the answer in there.

Good luck, lX

----------

